# Is anyone starting treatment in November?



## lovetoswim (Oct 26, 2009)

I am due to start my next round of IVF in November, or whenever my next period comes (due mid November but might be late as just went for nearly two months without).

This will be my last attempt with my own eggs and the clinic is calling it a "closure" cycle as no-one has managed to get pregnant let alone have a babe in arms with an AMH as low as mine.

I desperately want a little brother or sister for my DD who is an IVF baby conceived when I was 43 and born when I was 44.

I wondered if anyone else is due to be giving it a go soon?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I love to read positive stories where ladies in there 40's have conceived 

I'm a little ahead of you as I'm already downregging and have EC planned for the 25th November, if everything goes to plan.

You may like to join other ladies having treatment in Nov/Dec though so why not chat to the cyclers on this thread....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208864.270

Fingers crossed for a sibling for your DD  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## pucca (Dec 12, 2008)

I am giving it a go in November, It is my second try, with my own eggs.What is AMH?
I was going to go early November , but my period was early and I did not have the meds in time, so I have postponed it till end of nov. I am hoping all this is just allowing things to fall into place for a success story!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi pucca 

AMH is Anti-Müllerian Hormone and is a "newish" blood test to check ovarian reserve. If used in conjunction with FSH and Oestradiol (E2) it can help the clinic get a better idea of ovarian reserve and your possible response to stimulation.

There are 2 different measurements and ranges used so if you were to have yours tested you'd need to check what that clinic was using....1 ng/ml is 7.14 pmol/ml

Here's some more info...

http://www.tdlpathology.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=201&Itemid=73

http://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm

Good luck for starting your treatment 
Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi There lovetoswim

I am 40 and having my 4th go in November, new clinic new protocol ... going for a scan on wednesday to see if I can start.

It will be good to cycle together...

jane x


----------



## lovetoswim (Oct 26, 2009)

Gosh I went away for the weekend and it is so wonderful to come back to find replies.

Thanks for the tip on the other thread Natasha and wishing you the best good luck with your current cycle.  The 25th November is not that far away and it's great to have a date to work to.

Pucca I really hope that second time around works for you as it did for me last time.  It may well end up that I don't start until the end of November as well as my periods have just started to be very erratic and I am waiting for one before I can get going.  

Jane really good luck with the scan on Wednesday. Well done for giving a new clinic a go.  Which one are you going to?  I have stuck with the same clinic, The Bridge, as I figure they gave me my beautiful daughter so they can't be all bad!  I do find the waiting room pretty depressing and the rooms are so cramped, but I guess that's the same wherever you go.  I would love to cycle with you.  I am seeing the consultant on Wed 11th for a final chat, but I hope I've now completed all the tests required and it will be go go go for me.

Ann
x


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi ann

Im at LWC, im in the north east so I chose one very near me, my thoughts are results arent fab but its near, its a small clinic and I liked the consultant, plus i need donor sperm so they have stock, so hopefully my stress levels will be lower, as last time i found getting time off work was the stress factor i did not need... the travel and a 3 year old at nursery ... was too hard.

I would love to have gone to the Bridge, my sis is having iui over there.. she is based in london. So hopefully it will work fo her.

janex


----------



## lovetoswim (Oct 26, 2009)

I totally agree that a clinic that is close to home is a big plus.  I chose The Bridge because it was the nearest to me and also their waiting time was not as long as the ARGC (I think I've got that right?) which had a six month waiting list for the first consultation.  As I ended up on a short protocol for both my IVF cycles requiring daily blood tests and scans I was very glad I didn't have to make a long journey there and back on top of all the time spent in the waiting room.  How is your sister finding it there?  

Now I have the wonderful daughter time is even more hard to find not to mention work.  So it sounds like you are in a very similar boat to me with a small child and work to keep going at the same time as trying to be calm and rested for a cycle.  

Ann
x


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

HI Ann

She found it ok, she was pleased with the donor aspect of things it hasnt worked this time but they said chances were slim, and yes we seem to be in the same boat, i work full time and my son is 3, relaxation during treatement is not easy... but i will try ,

At least we can chat on here, my DH is good but doesnt really get involved with the tx side. 

jane x


----------



## lovetoswim (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes my DH was supportive during my previous IVF and the pregnancy, although like yours he doesn't get involved in the detail.  To be honest I don't think he really understands it at all but he does his best.  In a way I prefer getting on with it myself although I needed his help with the injections in my bottom (I ended up being allergic to the progestone pessaries and so had to have injections in the bottom which of course are impossible to do by ones self). A bit embarrassing but hey ho.

I am also in full-time work although I am able to be relatively flexible, which is great.  My DD is going through a phase where she does not want me to leave the house without her in the morning and so I spent an extra hour at home this morning with her to calm her down before leaving with her and the child-minder to walk together to the tube.  I really hate leaving her upset and I know that at two and half it is normal for her to have these upsets.  It does make things a lot more difficult at work though!

Was your sister using donor eggs?  Of course that is what I have been advised to do, but I have struggled with it (feeling good about it and then not good at all) which is why I want to give my own eggs one last go before the menopause really does happen.  I have been experiencing peri-menopausal symptoms for about 9 months, but I figure that if I am still producing follicles I must have some chance.  

When you say this will be your fourth go at IVF, does that include your DS or are they all post baby?

Ann
x


----------



## Andrianna_uk (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi there,
I am new in this community, I am 40yo, starting IVF in November- short protocol. Just waiting for my period to begin. Expected in a couple of days.
Feeling very nervous and excited at the same time.
Its great to find some cycle buddies to share our experiences and thoughts!

Andrianna x


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Anne

My sis is just doing iui, donor sperm not eggs, she is younger than me. I like you are having the last go with my own eggs.

Im nervous this time, new clinic new protocol, may start stimmimg today if my scan ok, fingers crossed  

jane x


----------



## Andrianna_uk (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Jane,
I am also trying IVF with my own eggs- possibly will begin FSH injections on Friday as my period just started!
Oooooo I am so nervous!!!  

Andrianna


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello,

Well its all started for me, first gonal f injection last night, very easy compared to meneopur!! 

He we go .. hope this is a good journey, trying to maintain pma  

jane x


----------



## Andrianna_uk (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello Jane!
Wishing you good luck!
Please keep me posted!
  
Andrianna x


----------



## lovetoswim (Oct 26, 2009)

Really good luck Jane.  I am so glad to hear the first injection felt a bit easier than last time.  Wishing you all the best.  Also hope it goes well for your sister - at least you have her to talk to during this special time.  Such a shame you can't both go to the same clinic and don't live a bit nearer each other.  Thank goodness for telephones!

Andrianna - it's good to have you on board.  I bet you've got your hands full with twins but the fact that you managed to get them should augur well for success this time.

I go to see my Consultant next Wednesday and am hoping to start pretty much straight away as soon as I get my next period which is due next week  , although it does depend on what he says.

Had an acupuncture session last night so hoping that will help  ....

Ann
x


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello all

I'm starting down-regging 13th nov.  As you will see i'm unfortunately an old hand at this!  Be happy to cycle together.

Hello minxy 

bpxx


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello ladies,

2nd scan , i have 16/17 good size follies, the second injesction centrotide is causin severe bruising, hope its worth it, another scan on friday , maybe egg collection monday OMG!!!!

Im terrified now.....!!

janex


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello again!!

Update from me, 18 follies , defo ec on monday !!

Hope you are all ok are you still there? 

jane x.


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

excellent news jane!  well done.

i had my first down-regging jab today.

are you on the nov/dec cycle buddies thread too?  it's a bit busier there.

bpxx


----------



## Andrianna_uk (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello ladies,
Just a quick update: I had my 12 day of stims scan this morning: 8 eggs (6 of them from 14mm to 22mm).
My EC is scheduled for Wednesday.

Jane, good luck with your EC today. Wow 18 eggs!!! Sounds really great! Hope you have a great fertilization rate!  Please keep us posted!
  

Andrianna x


----------



## lovetoswim (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello everyone.  Sorry I haven't been around for a while but have been busy at work and went away for a wedding ....

Wow Jane I am so pleased it has all gone so well for you.  I am really impressed with the amount of follicles and wishing you all the best for your egg collection today.  What an incredible result!  I can't believe this was due to be your last go with your own eggs - you've got LOADS left.

Andrianna it looks like you will also be getting a seriously fabulous amount of follicles.  How exciting.

Bluprimrose I hope it is all going well with you.  It looks like everyone is speeding ahead on this thread and getting good results so I hope that works for you too.

Sadly I am still waiting to start.  I went to see the Consultant last Wednesday and he tried to put me off doing another cycle again.  He really doesn't think it's going to work as so far no-one in the UK has managed to get pregnant with such a low AMH (0.47)   and the only times it has worked is in the States with women have had more than 5 embryos, and I have never managed more than 2 good ones each time so far.  But of course I am determined to give it a go and so he's agreed and I am now waiting for my period.  I am due to do a long protocol which will be new to me as previously I have always done a short protocol.  Now I've just found out that because of the lab closure over Christmas if my period comes before the end of November I will have to wait until next month as the timings won't work. I am taking DHEA and it seems to have been making my periods have long gaps in between - either that or it is the menopause starting.  

So I may not end up being a November person after all.  Fingers crossed the period waits a while now so I can join in with the rest of you.

Best wishes and good luck
Ann
xx


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Update from me, Ec yesterday, they got 16 mature eggs, this morning 14 have fertilised without icsi, i am delighted and praying they go on to be beautiful embryos,, just goes to show Never give up hope!!!

Ann, only you will know when its time to stop  ..doctors dont always know best!

Andrianna good luck fr Ec let me know how you get on 

Blueprimrose, good luck to you, you arent that far behind we are routing for you.

janex


----------



## Andrianna_uk (Nov 2, 2009)

WOW!!!!!
This is fantastic!!!!!
   
Well done Jane!!!!!

Andrianna x


----------



## lovetoswim (Oct 26, 2009)

Jane what a totally fantastic result - it just gets better and better.  Really well done.  Do let us know how it goes overnight.  

Thanks for your kind words about me knowing best.  I've been to see the nurse this morning and am going back this evening to see the counsellor.  The nurse echoed what the Consultant said in that she was surprised I was going to try again given the AMH level.  She was very nice about it and I do appreciate her honesty.  She was encouraged by the fact that I did so well on my last IVF attempt - which let's face it was a complete triumph ending with DD - and so could see the sense in my giving it a go.  She just wanted to make sure I appreciated that I unlikely to respond to treatment and that the cycle would probably be abandoned.  I am going to try to think it all through with the counsellor this evening and start to seriously consider the egg donor route.  Deep down I do feel that I must give my own eggs one more go just so I know I really did try everything.

Anyway it's good to hear that other people are getting such fabulous results - it really does go to show that it's always worth a try

Ann
x


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

Hope you don't mind me bursting into your thread. I just wanted to give love to swim some hope.
b
My story started just over a year ago when I went for my first IVF- I responded reasonably well despite high FSH and produced 7 eggs.  I had a chemical pregnancy.  some 5 months later, despite being on max dose of 600 I only produced three eggs and got a BFN.  I then had my worst cycle of all producing ONE egg from three follicles.

I was devastated. 

However, when I went for embryo transfer, they told me I had a really good day-two egg and I could tell from the way they said it that I was in with a chance.  I felt implantation and am happy to say that I have a  BFP.  Obviously at my age, the miscarriage rates are stacked against me, but I did get pregnant with one egg.

To put it into perspective 80-90% of eggs will be genetically abnormal at our age. If you produce 2 eggs, you should be in with up to 20% chance (with a good clinic) or there abouts per cycle.

Previous pregnancies bode well for the future even if they end in miscarriage.

However, on the flip side, donor eggs are a wonderful thing for women who just can#t use their own eggs.  If my pregnancy fails, I will go straight for donor and if I am lucky enough that it doesn#t, I will have a second child by donor.

Fee
xxxx


----------



## lovetoswim (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks so much for the response fiona in welwyn gc.  

Yes you are right that it only takes one egg to get the pregnancy and then the baby - we can all get caught up wanting lots of eggs when actually all one needs is one good one.  Having said that it is a sobering fact (and thanks for pointing it out) that at my age there will be a lot of abnomalities with the eggs I have left.  It was great seeing the counsellor last night.  He is very kind and experienced and actually spent over two hours listening to me and my DH.  I can tell that everyone at the clinic feels using my own eggs won't work and even though they will let me go ahead if I want to, there must come a point where I have to listen to the professionals.  I can feel my drive and belief that this will work slip away and am gradually coming round to the idea of using donor eggs.  It is all very difficult but at least there is an option after one has let go of using one's own eggs.  The problem with going ahead with my own eggs now is that I feel it may be a distraction - costing money and emotional effort - which will put back the donor egg route by months.  Oh it is all so difficult to work out what to do!!!!

But back to you - I really hope that this pregnancy goes well for you and you end up with a wonderful baby and then go on to have success with donor eggs for number two.  You sound very calm and sensible and I reckon that will be partly because those wonderful pregnancy hormones are kicking in for you which is a great sign that all is well.

Ann
x


----------



## Andrianna_uk (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Just a quick update for me: I just had my day 2 ET: 2 x grade 2 4cell embryos + 1 x grade 3 3cell embryo are now in my belly!!!!
Oooooooo sooooooo exciting!  Please little ones: stick!!!!!!   

Jane, How was your transfer? I am sure it must have been great will all these little eggies. How many did you put back?

2ww is here...


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi ladies

Great news on your three Andrianna, hello to everyone else, i got 2 blasts put back this morning, one early blast havent got a clue what that means and the other good. I am waiting to fing out if my other 5 are fit to be frozen?

I am on the 2 week wait aghhhhhhhh!!

jane x


----------



## lovetoswim (Oct 26, 2009)

Dear Jane and Andrianna

Keeping everything crossed for you.  

Best of luck

Ann
x


----------



## pucca (Dec 12, 2008)

what do you take centricide for exactly? Is it an injection, or pills?


----------

